# STD and Personality Types? Any correlation I should be aware?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone of you know about a scientific study on this subject. Which are the types that quickly spread STD diseases?

Extroverts maybe? What are the types with the easiest, highest, proportion of infections, and the lowest?

In case of infection, what is their reaction? Do they care or they don´t care about infecting others? 

If you have a link to a scientific abstract, post it.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Typology is supposed to help you understand yourself and others, up to a point. You've crossed that point by a long way.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Typology is supposed to help you understand yourself and others, up to a point. You've crossed that point by a long way.


Yeah, I was gunna say... 

I put up with the 100 million others,

But now you crossed the line man, and you can't cross back over it. 

I'm going to have to turn my back on you now


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

I suggest you not to be narrow minded. This kind of study could help a lot to prevent future health problems. By targeting people who are at higher risk. Anyone who works in the health sector, doctors, nurses... know exactly what I´m talking about.
It´s not about discrimination, it´s an idea, having access to information of a "population" and using it to prevent diseases.
This kind of thing is being used already in similar ways, and nobody complains because it´s effective. it works.
Crafting a preventive message that speaks to you (your type).


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*What you want to target are the types that have sex more often? STD can be gotten by any types. The types that have sex more often are at increased risks. These types are ENFPs & ESTPs. ENTPs are horn dogs but I've never known one to jump sexual partners like we're playing wack a mole. Normally we actually stay with a partner for at least a little while until we lose interest or get dumped. We also, going by personal experience and data gathered, are more likely to wear protection/get our partner to wear protection.*


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Exterminate all extroverts who are excessively expressive with their sex! Silly feelings externalized through physical acts... Man, sex with my ex vexed our flexibility.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Well there are already attempts of divisions based on things such as the distribution of protection awareness, but sure... I guess some types *could* be more quick on average to jump at reckless sex. The thought just keeps on making me laugh though. I sincerely hope you won't meet potential partners and actually _ask for or test their type _before deciding on what kind of person they are (assuming you could maybe get to know their true colors differently - not meaning through experience).


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

No correlation to INFPs for STDs. Due to our quiet natures, we usually don`t have sex till age 45, or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> No correlation to INFPs for STDs. Due to our quiet natures, we usually don`t have sex till age 45, or so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, there's a correlation between 40 year old virgins and INFP's? Nice! Denial for this bring prude correlations!


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Hmm... So... Are you saying you want to know which type is the most sexually active? Or are we really trying to get at the type that is most likely to be sexually active WITHOUT a condom? Because I know plenty of people who have been sexually active with several partners and never contracted anything because they always wear a condom... And I know one poor girl who was with three guys her entire life and contracted something. And sure, there are some diseases that you can still catch using a condom, but at least you are protecting yourself from those that can be blocked by a condom.


----------



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> Hmm... So... Are you saying you want to know which type is the most sexually active? Or are we really trying to get at the type that is most likely to be sexually active WITHOUT a condom? Because I know plenty of people who have been sexually active with several partners and never contracted anything because they always wear a condom... And I know one poor girl who was with three guys her entire life and contracted something. And sure, there are some diseases that you can still catch using a condom, but at least you are protecting yourself from those that can be blocked by a condom.


That could be another thread. To ask which types are less protected...


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Sily Wily said:


> No correlation to INFPs for STDs. Due to our quiet natures, we usually don`t have sex till age 45, or so.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahahaahaha Silly that is the funniest thing I ever heard. Thanks for the laugh hun. :laughing:


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

- E's are more sociable than I's and have less problems with charisma and confidence, so simply they are more likely to get sex if they want it

- S's need the practical thing while N's need the feelings it gives them more, so S's benefit more from one night stands than N's

- F's are more prone to think that someone is unlikely to have diseases if they _seem_ dependable, while T's have higher chances of reasoning that anyone might have a disease and that the night probably is not worth risking it

- P's are more likely to give into the passion of the moment, since the principles of J's are usually more set in stone

With this reasoning ESFP would be the most likely to get more sex, but also with a slightly higher likelihood of STDs. On the contrary INTJs would be the most careful about sex and protection.

*But this kind of things really depend on the circumstances.* How balanced the mind is, how much the person needs and has had sex, how good at manipulation an one-night-stand can be, whether one has a partner already, whether one is in a sober state of mind, how satisfactory one's technique of masturbation is, what the weather is like, what kind of a position the planets are in... okay, the last two ones are just jokes, but really. MBTI type can probably have some effect, but I'd say it's 10% of the equation at most. Not to mention that the type of the _other_ person matters too!

For example a drunk, very lonely INTJ who is being manipulated by a clever and attractive person with a disease is far more likely to get one than a loyal, happy and satisfied ESFP who has been married to one person for their whole life.

Applying MBTI to this question for anything else than fun and the thinking challenge would be highly impractical and silly if not even superstitious. Personality types cannot control everything in the world and the spread of diseases, sexually transmitted or not, is one of the things it has barely anything to do with.

Or should we ask all E's to become sad hermits so they would not spread flu at social gatherings?


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Bett said:


> Or should we ask all E's to become sad hermits so they would not spread flu at social gatherings?


Aww, now I take offense. :wink: I had a sinus infection over New Year's and I stayed home! And I NEVER stay home on New Year's! So, see even an E knows when it's time to just stay home and rest! 

There are way too many factors to decide which type is more likely to contract an STD...


----------



## Bett (Dec 25, 2009)

Korvyna said:


> Aww, now I take offense. :wink: I had a sinus infection over New Year's and I stayed home! And I NEVER stay home on New Year's! So, see even an E knows when it's time to just stay home and rest!


But you can't always know if you have something, so being with other people is a huge risk! I got swine flu that way, though the person I got it from was an introvert. Maybe we should lock up all humanity and only communicate virtually?

*rolls on the floor laughing*


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Bett said:


> But you can't always know if you have something, so being with other people is a huge risk! I got swine flu that way, though the person I got it from was an introvert. Maybe we should lock up all humanity and only communicate virtually?
> 
> *rolls on the floor laughing*


You really just want to see all the E's heads explode don't ya! :shocked:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Korvyna said:


> You really just want to see all the E's heads explode don't ya! :shocked:


My "head" explodes a lot. 

Haha I know that was disgusting, but this thread made it appropriate.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

curiousel said:


> I suggest you not to be narrow minded. This kind of study could help a lot to prevent future health problems. By targeting people who are at higher risk. Anyone who works in the health sector, doctors, nurses... know exactly what I´m talking about.
> It´s not about discrimination, it´s an idea, having access to information of a "population" and using it to prevent diseases.
> This kind of thing is being used already in similar ways, and nobody complains because it´s effective. it works.
> Crafting a preventive message that speaks to you (your type).


Man, I wasn't trying to be narrow minded, but MBTI has _so little_ to do with STDs that you really shouldn't even try to compare the subjects. MBTI tells you how somebody shapes thought, very aproximately. This can telly you some general habits of a type, but you're not certain an individual will conform to even that. STD risk doesn't fall there. Wearing a condom and/or not humping everything that moves are particular personal habits that vary within any type as much as within the whole population. Because they have everything to do with upbringing and mental health. And almost nothing with the base MBTI type of a person.

How could you ever translate general MBTI traits into personal sexual habits, with any accuracy over a large group whatsoever? The only thing you'd end up with is misinformation disgused as statistics. Don't forget that MBTI has its limits, and trying to measure STD risk is probably as far from its original purpose as you can get.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Man, I wasn't trying to be narrow minded, but MBTI has _so little_ to do with STDs that you really shouldn't even try to compare the subjects. MBTI tells you how somebody shapes thought, very aproximately. This can telly you some general habits of a type, but you're not certain an individual will conform to even that. STD risk doesn't fall there. Wearing a condom and/or not humping everything that moves are particular personal habits that vary within any type as much as within the whole population. Because they have everything to do with upbringing and mental health. And almost nothing with the base MBTI type of a person.
> 
> How could you ever translate general MBTI traits into personal sexual habits, with any accuracy over a large group whatsoever? The only thing you'd end up with is misinformation disgused as statistics. Don't forget that MBTI has its limits, and trying to measure STD risk is probably as far from its original purpose as you can get.


Exactly... My best friend is an INTJ and he'll be the first to admit he was a whore in the past... And has been tested numerous times for STDs... And yes, he's had one a time or two. What does this mean about INTJs? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Abuwabu (Nov 25, 2009)

thewindlistens said:


> Man, I wasn't trying to be narrow minded, but MBTI has _so little_ to do with STDs that you really shouldn't even try to compare the subjects. MBTI tells you how somebody shapes thought, very aproximately. This can telly you some general habits of a type, but you're not certain an individual will conform to even that. STD risk doesn't fall there. Wearing a condom and/or not humping everything that moves are particular personal habits that vary within any type as much as within the whole population. Because they have everything to do with upbringing and mental health. And almost nothing with the base MBTI type of a person.
> 
> How could you ever translate general MBTI traits into personal sexual habits, with any accuracy over a large group whatsoever? The only thing you'd end up with is misinformation disgused as statistics. Don't forget that MBTI has its limits, and trying to measure STD risk is probably as far from its original purpose as you can get.


You are also dealing with too many abstractions to be useful: A lot of STDs are passed on 'silently' as they don't show themselves in some cases (or genders); a girl/guy who is not promiscuous could unknowingly pass on an STD to someone else who is also not promiscuous or careless, all because a previous partner of the first guy/gal was not so careful etc... You could be three levels away from the promiscuity saying 'effing ISTPs - they always have the clap'


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> My "head" explodes a lot.
> 
> Haha I know that was disgusting, but this thread made it appropriate.



....but the thread is about STD's. You can't get an an STD from jerking off all the time!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

screamofconscious said:


> ....but the thread is about STD's. You can't get an an STD from jerking off all the time!


Case closed then. ESTP jerk off to much to get an STD.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

curiousel said:


> I suggest you not to be narrow minded. This kind of study could help a lot to prevent future health problems. By targeting people who are at higher risk. Anyone who works in the health sector, doctors, nurses... know exactly what I´m talking about.
> It´s not about discrimination, it´s an idea, having access to information of a "population" and using it to prevent diseases.
> This kind of thing is being used already in similar ways, and nobody complains because it´s effective. it works.
> Crafting a preventive message that speaks to you (your type).


I was joking, mate.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

This will not work in the slightest. Sorry to have to tell you.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Case closed then. ESTP jerk off to much to get an STD.



Oh my... This thread has deteriorated!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm a total slut and I have STDs up the wazoo. But I'm not 100% sure what my personality type is.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> You can't get an an STD from jerking off all the time!


That depends on where else you put your hands.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd say ISTJs. They're just so damn impulsive and irresponsible.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you saying I's can have crazy sex all over the place and not catch STD's...because we have a built-in immunity?

:shocked::laughing::crazy:


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I'd say ISTJs. They're just so damn impulsive and irresponsible.


ahha I knew one like this.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

It's ESFJ. They're the secret sluts and whores that you just haven't met yet.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I think I would have to say ENFP


----------

